# [Compilation] libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_ca

## creuvard

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de faire un peu de C pour mon usage personnel. Mon programme se le chroot puis interroge une base de donnée MySQL.

Lorsque j'exécute mon programme, j’obtiens l'erreur suivante:  libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work

Voici un morceau de code avec lequel je reproduit le bug

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #include <unistd.h>
> 
> #include <stdio.h>
> ...

 

Je le compile avec la ligne suivante

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc -Wall main.c `mysql_config --cflags` `mysql_config --libs` -o crv
> 
> 

 

Je l'exécute avec la ligne suivante:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> creuvard@Sylvain ~/crv_bug_act1 $ sudo ./crv /home/creuvard/
> 
> Rep: /home/creuvard/
> ...

 

Ce code compile et fonctionne sous OpenBSD ainsi que sous Ubuntu (dans une virtualBox). 

J'arrive pas à retrouver le post, mais de mémoire, j'avais lue une chose sur le USE FLAG ntponly dans glibc ou un autre package, mais tout ce que j'ai testé jusque la n'a rien donné.

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Et tu l'as construit comment, ton environnement chroot?

----------

## creuvard

Je comprends pas trop la question.

C'est mon programme qui se chroot (un peu comme un apache ou un vsftpd), pas moi qui l'exécute dans ou vers un environnement chrooté (comme pour une install gentoo).

----------

## El_Goretto

Mmmm, c'est le "mon programme se le chroot" qui m'a un peu laissé perplexe ^^

Je n'ai pas abordé le chroot côté programme, donc c'est peut être idiot, mais je me demandais s'il n'y avait pas des précautions à prendre, puisque les libs externes ne sont plus accessibles une fois que le "programme s'est chrooté". Genre soit les charger toutes avant intégralement (beuh?), ou bien un truc genre les avoir en statique dans ton programme. Mais là, ça dépasse clairement mes connaissances.

Pour dire, côté système, on constuit généralement un chroot avec les libs nécessaires au programme puis on l'exécute dans l'environnement chrooté.

----------

